

Visualize your site load time, online (by the Load Impact guys) - mmelin
http://loadimpact.com/pageanalyzer.php

======
mmelin
We're both Swedish but otherwise I have no affiliation with Load Impact.

I think this is awesome. Safari's Developer tools come closest to this, but
things like the detailed tooltips, previews of images and switching between
different browsers (and thus load behaviors) make this really cool.

